# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Aquários do Machado de Sousa - no IPAQ

## Pedro Cruz

Olá,

Pois é, ao que parece, o Denadai levantou a ponta do véu que se falava em surdina.
http://www.ipaq.org.br/modules.php?n...er=asc&start=0
Fotos dos aquários do Machado de Sousa ..... reveladas !
Abraço


Pedro Cruz
aka ZRK

----------


## Duarte Araujo

:yb624:   :yb624:   se calhar não era para ser já anunciado   :yb665:   mas não deixa de ser impressionante!
não foram só os brasileiros que gostaram de ver  :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Miguel Gonçalves

Viva Pedro,

O aperitivo já está...e para sobremesa não há mais fotos?

Um abraço,
Miguel Gonçalves

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Amigo Pedro Cruz,

O mundo está cada vez mais pequeno e tu sempre atento ao que se passa dentro e fora de portas.
A pedido do Miguel Gonçalves deixo aqui no teu tópico algumas fotos dos meus aquários. Fotos by "the master" João Ribeiro (ele e a máquina fotográfica fazem milagres...)

Mães


Bébés proveta


Creche


Creche pormenor



Machado de Sousa

----------


## LUSOREEF

Exmo Engº Machado de Sousa,

MUITOS PARABENS. Estou completamente boquiaberto. :SbSourire24:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

É com enorme prazer que vejo um setup de criação de corais desta natureza e com esta variedade. É com projectos desta natureza que a aquariofilia portuguesa e principalmente a aquariocultura mundial consegue evoluir. Estou de facto de boca aberta.

Mesmo que o objectivo nesta fase seja apenas pela beleza do hobby e o gosto pelas espécies e ciência, não deixa de ser um projecto que apresenta nas fotos uma diversidade que inveja qualquer selecção de importadores ibéricos.

Força com o projecto.

Um grande abraço,

Brian

----------


## Rui Bessa

Olá :Olá:  
Mas que creche :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   Magnífico!!!
Nota-se qualidade e sabedoria nos sistemas :Pracima:  
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## MarioMarques

Já tive a oportunidade de ver ao vivo há uns meses atrás e devo dizer-vos que o João Ribeiro é um excelente fotógrafo, mas ao vivo é outra coisa....

Parabéns.

----------


## Miguel Gonçalves

Obrigado Machado,

Realmente é aquariofilia a um nivel muito superior ao que estamos habituados!Parabéns e obrigado pela iniciativa, estou certo que todos nós por cá vamos ganhar com tudo isto. 

Um abraço,

Miguel Gonçalves

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Jorge,

Sabia que tinhas uns sistemas de propagação, mas nunca na minha cabeça imaginei que fosse tão grande!!! Excelente, os meus parabéns!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## RicardoLuis

Só tenho isto a dizer:

Se alguma vez conseguir ter uma "creche" com um décimo do tamanho, um décimo da qualidade e um décimo da beleza da tua... sentir-me-ei realizado a nível do hobby.

O meus GRANDES e sinceros parabéns!  :Palmas:   :yb677:   :Palmas:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Subescrevo o que Mario Marques disse anteriormente.
Ao vivo, impressiona bastante!!

Atentamente,

----------


## Luis Delgado

Olá Machado de Sousa,

Mesmo não nos conhecendo pessoalmente, ainda.... hahaha, criaste-me um momento daqueles em que sinto especial orgulho em ser Português....

Nunca tinha visto por cá nada assim, por terras Lusas !!!!!

Muitos parabéns... Fantástico...

Revela um grande conhecimento da tua parte no domínio do hobby...

Só mais uma coisa.... hahahaha Ao ver essa creche, quase que pensei que imaginasses que os recifes acabam já amanhã de manhâzinha e que tinhas que ter um de cada... Isso mais parece uma arca de noé, amigo... hehehe

 :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:

----------


## Nuno Cruz

Boas,

rica montagem de fotos, os aquarios parecem enormes e com uma qualidade invejável  :yb624:   :yb624:  .

Parabéns pelo projecto.

1abraço,
Nuno

----------


## Nuno Silva

Estou impressionado!

Gostava de saber uma coisa: É díficil manter o cálcio e a alcalinidade a níveis elevados nesse sistema? Como o consegues?

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Eu tive o privilégio de ver ao vivo, grande sistema e grande Jorge 

Um abração e mais uma vez parabéns pela propagação !!

Abraços

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Agradeço a todos pelos elogios e pelas palavras de incentivo.
As fotos dão a ideia de uma coisa em grande mas o sistema não é assim tão grande como à primeira vista parece. São só três aquários e uma sump comum. Os ângulos com que se tiram as fotos e a falta de elementos de referência podem dar uma ideia diferente da realidade. A garagem tem pouco mais de 20 m2 e nem metade está ocupada. 




> Estou impressionado!
> 
> Gostava de saber uma coisa: É díficil manter o cálcio e a alcalinidade a níveis elevados nesse sistema? Como o consegues?


É tudo relativo. À medida que a polulação se vai desenvolvendo tenho que ir ajustando os níveis de cálcio, alcalinidade e magnésio. Faço medições de tempos a tempos  e aumento o débito do CO2 nos reactores de cálcio de acordo com as necessidades.

Machado de Sousa

----------


## Nuno Silva

Obrigado pela resposta!

Tenho outra questão: Manténs este tipo de propagação ( intensa) ha muito tempo ou esses frags são os primeiros?

Mais uma vez parabéns

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Ricardo Calado

Viva Jorge

Uma só palavra: Fantástico! :yb677:  


Muitos parabens pela iniciativa é de facto fantástico.


Um abraço

Ricardo

----------


## João M Monteiro

É, de facto, um sistema impressionante, especialmente quando visto ao vivo. Deixa-nos de boca aberta.

Quem sabe, sabe...

----------


## Ingo Barao

:tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

Boas, Machado  :Olá:  

Lá se foi o segredo  :SbSourire:  Na verdade não era segredo mas nunca vamos para a praça dizer que temos isto ou aquilo, que somos os maiores, os melhores etc. etc.
Eu já tive o previlégio de ver ao vivo por várias vezes esse espaço e tem peças lindissimas  :Pracima:   :Pracima:  percebe-se a paixão pelos corais e a dedicação. Sim porque para se ter o que aí está é preciso ter muito tempo disponivel e gostar do que se faz. Qualquer dia passo por aí para ver se essas mudas estão mesmo a crescer ou é só ilusão tua  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  Quanto a aquários bem podes ampliar isso  :Admirado:  há mais garagens ao lado  :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:  basta quereres  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Um abraço e até um dia destes

----------


## Manuel Faria

Se aos mais sabidos e experientes, deixa de boca aberta, que hei-de dizer eu, novato nestas andanças?  :Icon Cry:   Sonhar e esperar para que um dia possa ter alguma coisa de jeito no meu aqua  :yb663: .

 :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :yb677:   :yb677:

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Mais uma vez obrigado pelas palavras de simpatia e estímulo que me dão. Não há quem não goste de as ouvir.




> Obrigado pela resposta!
> 
> Tenho outra questão: Manténs este tipo de propagação ( intensa) ha muito tempo ou esses frags são os primeiros?
> 
> Mais uma vez parabéns
> 
> Abraço
> Nuno Silva


Os frags da creche foram os primeiros a serem reproduzidos no meu sistema e constituem a primeira leva de corais vindos do aquário dos bebés proveta (aquário dos tubos).
Os bebés proveta existentes neste momento no aquário dos tubos (foi aqui que passaram a primeira fase de crescimento) constituem a segunda leva de corais destinados a uma nova creche semelhante à existente (em fase de preparação para os receber).
Os corais até chegarem à fase em que se encontram na creche levam cerca de 6 meses.

Machado de Sousa

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

É excepcional saber-se que cada vez mais se leva até ao mais alto nível a aquariofilia marinha em Portugal. Espero um dia que os aquários portugueses se tornem, de forma massiva, numa referência a nível mundial. Pelo que se vai vendo, estamos todos num bom caminho...uns mais à frente do que os outros :Whistle:  ..mas todos num bom caminho.
Muitos parabéns, companheiro de hobby, Machado de Sousa. :Palmas:  


Cumprimentos,

Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Ricardo Calado

Viva Jorge

Só uma questão, tens caranguejos simbiontes nos teus corais (Tetralia, Trapezia...)

Qual a tua opinião em relação a estes organimos, serão vantojosos para quem efectua propagação de corais?


Um abraço

RC

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Viva Jorge
> 
> Só uma questão, tens caranguejos simbiontes nos teus corais (Tetralia, Trapezia...)
> 
> Qual a tua opinião em relação a estes organimos, serão vantojosos para quem efectua propagação de corais?
> 
> 
> Um abraço
> 
> RC


Ricardo, 

Sei que estes minúnculos caranguejos encantadores são benéficos para os SPS mas não sei ao certo quais as vantagens para os corais. Tenho alguns do género Tetralia nas acroporas e infelismente muito poucos do género Trapezia nas stylophoras e nas pocilophoras mas os que tenho estão no aquário das colónias mãe. Penso ser aqui que eles se sentem seguros e se podem refugiar nos ramos dos corais para fugirem aos predadores. A terem alguma vantagem para os SPS não me parece ser em aquários de frags ainda pequenos como é o meu caso.
Abraço,

Machado de Sousa

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Muitos parabens Machado de Sousa, um sistema de propagacao magnifico ! :tutasla:

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

Machado parabens pelo(s) aquario(s)  :Smile: 

Estive na casa do Denadai quando ele mostrou entusiasmadamente as fotos

----------


## Pedro Vicente

F A B U L O S O    Depois disto começo a acreditar que meus bisnetos,ainda verão
corais explendorosos. 
 Saude da boa para que isso cresça e se multiplique milhares de vezes.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Selecção de imagens que merecem ser vistas  :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Cruz

Boas noites,

Tropecei hoje num tópico interessante, relacionado com este mesmo, mas de outro fórum, e, ao que parece não fui o único.  :yb665:  

Em bom rigor, e como sei que as normas do fórum assim o exigem, gostaria de colocar algumas questões; mas, vejamos antes se tenho legitimidade para tal:

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....direitos+autor

" ....... Desta forma, todos os artigos que sejam retirados de locais públicos, a sua designação de origem terá de ser obrigatoriamente mencionada com o intuito de respeitar e os direitos de autor dos projectos e artigos em questão seja em formato electrónico seja em publicações de revistas."

Assim sendo, temos várias hipóteses:

- ou as normas (estas) já não são válidas pq o Victor Pestana já não é moderador (será que todos os legisladores mortos levaram consigo a obrigatoriedade de cumprir as mesmas - normas !?); 

- será que os moderadores / administrador são isentos do seu cumprimento (algo ao estilo dos deputados, que não pagam multas); 

- ou os moderadores / administrador não lêem as normas; 

- ou, não quero acreditar nesta última, estamos perante um caso de plágio  :EEK!:   ?


Assim sendo, levanto outra ponta do véu (se o véu for do tipo chapéu de 3 bicos já só me resta uma ponta):

De onde vêm estas fotos ?  Qual a sua origem  ?  Quem o autor ?  Haverá autorização do local de proveniência para as usar ?  Quid Juris ?

Bom, vou poupar algum trabalho aos intervenientes:

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/sh...readid=1215102

Tb  não deixa de ser caricato é que o ReefCentral, ainda que tendo maior nº de membros que o Reefforum, demonstrou bastante mais interesse pelo tema do que o nosso.  :SbRireLarme2:  

Eu sou daqueles que defende o slogan das bolachas: O que é nacional é bom !
Mas entristece ver que até lá fora se fala mais de nós, que cá dentro, e que se colectem imagens de outros forums, e se coloquem as mesmas cá, sem qualquer referência à sua proveniência.  :Prabaixo:  
Abraço


Pedro Cruz
aka ZRK

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Pedro Cruz  :Olá: 

Antes de mais o meu muito obrigado por observar o cumprimento das normas no nosso fórum.

Ao que julgo saber, o tópico em REEFCENTRAL, é do nosso companheiro Machado de Sousa. As fotos estão também identificadas com o seu proprietário sem que fosse de algum modo adulterado a sua fonte.

http://machadodesousa.com.sapo.pt/9.jpg
http://machadodesousa.com.sapo.pt/6.JPG
http://machadodesousa.com.sapo.pt/2.JPG
http://machadodesousa.com.sapo.pt/3.JPG
http://machadodesousa.com.sapo.pt/1l.jpg
http://machadodesousa.com.sapo.pt/5.JPG
http://machadodesousa.com.sapo.pt/7.JPG
http://machadodesousa.com.sapo.pt/IMG_3062.jpg

As fotos foram tiradas pelo nosso colaborador João Ribeiro, e foram alojadas no SAPO pelo nosso convidado e amigo Machado de Sousa.

A não ser que alguém ande a utilizar um nome indevido, não vejo quem alguém dele próprio tenha o direito de chamar a atenção seja quem for.

Para esclarecimento de todos os membros, as fotos fotos foram todas elas autorizadas a permanecer no nosso fórum pelo seu legitimo dono.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Há algo que me está a escapar por aqui...!! Então a mesma pessoa que coloca este tópico vem agora falar em plágio??!! Porquê??? 

Basta que as fotos estejam num fórum público, para serem públicas, a não ser que tenham um copyright (que não é o caso). Ainda que tenham o copyright as fotos são de quem as tira e não do proprietário da coisa fotografada. Ora se, o Jorge não tivesse dado autorização ao João para tirar as fotos, aí sim teríamos um problema... não me parece ser o caso!

Resumindo - se eu for a casa do Pedro Cruz e tirar fotos, posso colocá-las e usá-las onde quiser! A única excepção seria se não houvesse consentimento do Pedro para eu as ter tirado. Dado esse consentimento as fotos são minhas e faço delas o que entender...

Abraço,
Diogo

PS - parece-me que o tópico é para falar de mudas e propagação de corais...!

----------


## Pedro Cruz

Olá Júlio,

Agradeço a preocupação em responder tão prontamente,

As fotos, para além de estarem disponíveis nos links que foram indicados estão no post do ReefCentral, já referido, por ironia, exactamente as mesmas e na mesma sequência .... coincidência, quero crer.

"A não ser que alguém ande a utilizar um nome indevido, não vejo quem alguém dele próprio tenha o direito de chamar a atenção seja quem for" - Quanto a ter o direito ou não de chamar a atenção, é discutível, o facto de se tratar do administrador do fórum, não confere direitos ilimitados. Se o fórum tem normas, são para ser aplicadas a todos e não apenas a alguns.

O que é certo é que, só agora é feita referência ao legitimo dono (parabéns, boas fotos - fotógrafo; parabéns, magnifico sistema - aquariófilo).

Diogo, resumidamente:

Coloquei um link, não coloquei fotos, deixei em aberto a visita ao local de origem.

"Basta que as fotos estejam num fórum público, para serem públicas" - não funciona assim, e as regras são claras.
Quanto ao copywright, aconselho a leitura do Código dos Direitos de Autor.

"mudas e propagação de corais"; bem observado, efectivamente; sugiro ao moderador da área a sua transferência para "Técnicas de Propagação".

Não pretendi causar polémica, apenas identificar aquela que me pareceu ser a origem das fotos.

Abraço



Pedro Cruz

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Pedro,

Eu não vou ler legislação nenhuma, isso te garanto! Se não te importares podias procurar tu e elucidar-nos. Eu dei a minha opinião baseada no que sei!

Agora sinceramente não vejo qualquer razão para o teu post sobre direitos de autor e afins, uma vez que as fotos são do João Ribeiro e estão alojadas, como podes verificar, pelo Jorge! Sinceramente fico com dúvidas se não queres mesmo lançar polémicas!

O local de origem das fotos é irrelevante neste caso! E é muito natural terem sido colocadas pela mesmas ordem... basta que essa seja a ordem da sua publicação! Não será??!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Jose Miranda

Diogo
A tua opinião sobre direitos de autores e sobre o que penças saber sobre este assunto  está errada.
E mais não direi pois esta discussão não me interessa....

Jose Miranda

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Diogo
> A tua opinião sobre direitos de autores e sobre o que penças saber sobre este assunto  está errada.
> E mais não direi pois esta discussão não me interessa....
> 
> Jose Miranda


Oi Pessoal.

Josè Miranda se não te interessa esta discução porquê esta resposta. :yb668:  

Tenho a certeza que o Machado de Sousa e o João Ribeiro também não estao muito interessados em discuçoes que não sejam para ajudar a aquariofilia marinha..

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá José,




> A tua opinião sobre direitos de autores e sobre o que penças saber sobre este assunto  está errada.


As fotos não têm copyright e por isso não estão ao abrigo do código de direitos de autor! Muito simples... mas parece-me que esta não é a discussão!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Carlos Gião

:Olá:  Machado de Sousa
Parabéns pelo projecto e pela maneira como está estrururado.Como farás à medida que forem crescendo,tens aquas mais espaçosos?Pois por certo está tudo planeado até à sua comercialização...se todos crescerem bem!!!...e é o que te desejo :SbOk:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Seria interessante que o nosso colega Machado de Sousa especificasse, assim como fez no outro forum, as características do sistema. Seria importante, para quem está a visualizar este tópico e é menos experiente, perceber também o tipo de escumação utilizado, o sistema da sump, o porquê da existência dos mangues, o volume de circulação, a iluminação..enfim toda a informação referente ao sistema que ainda não foi descrita.



Cumprimentos,

Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Seria interessante que o nosso colega Machado de Sousa especificasse, assim como fez no outro forum, as características do sistema. Seria importante, para quem está a visualizar este tópico e é menos experiente, perceber também o tipo de escumação utilizado, o sistema da sump, o porquê da existência dos mangues, o volume de circulação, a iluminação..enfim toda a informação referente ao sistema que ainda não foi descrita.


até que enfim li alguma coisa que realmente interesa :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

:Olá:  
 Segundo entendi no reefcentral o post foi posto pelo próprio logo não estou a ver qual o problema mesmo que as fotos não tenham sido tiradas por ele.
 Seria bom por o mesmo post aqui no reefforum.

----------


## Pedro Costa

Jorge parabéns vejo que o teu projecto vai de vento em popa, ainda não vi ao vivo mas fiquei com água na boca e não venhas dizer que é das fotografias e do ângulo com que são tiradas isso é mesmo em grande e com muito bom aspecto, de ti nem outra coisa seria de esperar.
Um abraço
Pedro Costa

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Pedro Costa,
Obrigado pela tua simpatia e pela tua amizade. Abraço.

Machado de Sousa

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

> Seria interessante que o nosso colega Machado de Sousa especificasse, assim como fez no outro forum, as características do sistema. Seria importante, para quem está a visualizar este tópico e é menos experiente, perceber também o tipo de escumação utilizado, o sistema da sump, o porquê da existência dos mangues, o volume de circulação, a iluminação..enfim toda a informação referente ao sistema que ainda não foi descrita.
> 
> 
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> 
> Paulo Marinheiro



 :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:   :Whistle:  


Cumprimentos,

Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Paulo Marinheiro,
Agradeço o teu interesse. Talvez um dia crie um tópico com o setup.

Abraço,

Machado de Sousa

----------

